

Shirky at TED: "How Twitter Can Make History" - robg
http://ideas.theatlantic.com/2009/06/video_of_the_day_how_twitter_can_make_history.php

======
muhamm
Shirky is a ridiculously good speaker. Thanks for posting this.

